# F.W. COOK &Co ale



## fer_de_lance (Apr 25, 2015)

Definitely an unexpected find at local flea market.Memphis Tennessee [<font]black glass ale with a Indiana heritage. Yes it has a large chunk out of the finish but I know only of one other example.  Nice seedy bubble green appearance.[attachment=IMG_1300.JPG]  [attachment=IMG_1297.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1298.JPG]


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice, love the color !  Even with the damage I would not have passed it up !  Mitch


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice and a good candidate for repair.


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 26, 2015)

That is a great looking find.  When was Mr. Cook in business?  I agree with the assessments of color and seediness. Scott


----------



## wmccubb (Apr 26, 2015)

Great find! This bottle would have been distributed by Diehl & Lord through their Memphis location. They were the sole distributor for F.W Cook in this region. Where did you find this one? I know you just got it but would you be interested in selling?


----------



## fer_de_lance (Apr 26, 2015)

wmccubb said:
			
		

> Great find! This bottle would have been distributed by Diehl & Lord through their Memphis location. They were the sole distributor for F.W Cook in this region. Where did you find this one? I know you just got it but would you be interested in selling?


   thanks for the info wmcubb.I spent two hours last night looking through the Memphis City Directories on line trying to find the local distributor for Cooks,I had made it through the 1870's and saw Diehl & Lord listed but there was no mention of Cooks as one of their offerings. This bottle came from a man who lives on the west side of Evansville,IN. He told me one of his pickers brought it to him but did not know where they found it. I'm sorry but this is one for my collection so not for sale. I really thought I was dreaming when I saw it. They had put a cork in it and a retainer designed by Bernardin that is marked Cooks but not from the correct period.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Apr 26, 2015)

ScottBSA said:
			
		

> That is a great looking find.  When was Mr. Cook in business?  I agree with the assessments of color and seediness. Scott


----------



## wmccubb (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I thought I would try. Thanks for posting this bottle, you actually answered a long time question. I did not know if Diehl & Lord received Cooks in bottles or bottled locally. Now I know, and now I can dream of owning one. My wife is a member of the Diehl family (Adam Diehls gr-great granddaughter). We spend our time hunting down anything Diehl & Lord.I can send you some info showing their association if you would like. My email is mccubbin.w@gmail.com and if you are ever interested I would LOVE to own one. Thanks


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 27, 2015)

Excellent find! Memphis has had it's share of marvelous discoveries, over the years. Glad you found yours!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah, That a nice bottle. Congrats. LEON. P.S. Whats the bottom look like? is it a 1850's bottle?


----------



## fer_de_lance (Apr 29, 2015)

[attachment=IMG_1299.JPG] 





			
				hemihampton said:
			
		

> Yeah, That a nice bottle. Congrats. LEON. P.S. Whats the bottom look like? is it a 1850's bottle?



I think late 1850's but still trying find out when Cook's was first distributed in Memphis.


----------



## goodman1966 (Apr 29, 2015)

Try cronicalingamerica , I found 128 references to Diehl & Lord. Nothing on Cook yet. Earliest reference to Diehl & Lord was Oct, 18 1874. That's when they established their branch house there. Says they were famous for their ales.  Mitch


----------



## memphisbottles (May 8, 2015)

Yes those are rare bottles although there are more around. I had one I sold, thememphisdiggers sold one a few years ago that they had dug in Memphis, I know of two in collections here in Memphis. In the 70's I saw some others that were dug. I figure there are at least 10 or more in collections. If you wanted to buy one I doubt you could find one anyone would sell these days.In the 70's the sold for $50, I think thememphisdiggers got maybe $1800 for their bottle on ebay. It is one of the best looking bottles from Memphis. Great find.


----------



## fer_de_lance (May 9, 2015)

memphisbottles said:
			
		

> Yes those are rare bottles although there are more around. I had one I sold, thememphisdiggers sold one a few years ago that they had dug in Memphis, I know of two in collections here in Memphis. In the 70's I saw some others that were dug. I figure there are at least 10 or more in collections. If you wanted to buy one I doubt you could find one anyone would sell these days.
> In the 70's the sold for $50, I think thememphisdiggers got maybe $1800 for their bottle on ebay. It is one of the best looking bottles from Memphis. Great find.


         Yes, when I read the information on Memphis Diggers site several years ago I missed that they said there were at least 15 known and I didn't read it again until after I bought this bottle and posted this thread. I'm still pumped up about getting it, Having stumbled onto the Memphis Diggers site while researching F W Cook and finding out he actually had his beer being sold in Memphis in embossed bottles. I sent a message to Memphis Diggers but didn't recieve reply, so that was that I thought and now finding one in my own back yard so to speak, it's almost like a dream


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 13, 2015)

That is a really great early ale, congrats on a nice find!


----------

